# Some Pics From Season Pics



## RyGizzy (Dec 2, 2004)

Here are some pics from this season. 

This Set caught the female coyote in the following Picture. I used Hawbakers fox and coyote bait, Hawbakers Coyote special 200, and red fox urine. there is another punch hole by the leaf up and left of the dirt hole that contains the coyote special. The trap is bedded 9in back and offset 2-3in to the right bedded using waxed dirt.


















Caught this one using a double punch hole with red fox gland lure and Hiawatha valley bait. The coyote from the picture above was caught about ten yards to the left of the fox.










Another double punch hole with mark junes widow maker and Red fox urine









**** in a coyote set. As you might notice I like using the double punch hole sets. I use them on most of my canine sets. Hiawatha Valley and fox frenzy.









A list of the baits and lures that were in my pouch:
Hawbakers-Fox and Coyote Bait
Hawbakers-Wiley Red 500
Hawbakers-Coyote Special
Mark Junes-Widow Maker
Mark Junes-Fox frenzy
Fox Hollow-GH II
Kaatz bros-1 800 predator call
Minnesota brand-Hiawatha Valley
Minnesota brand-Red Fox urine

Out of all of the lures and baits that i used the 1 800 predator call didnt work for me. The rest have produced.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Awsome picks!!! good job!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice job RyGizzy, looks like you had a good year.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice pics there from what looks like a 
great season.
Congrats!

Mike


----------

